# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Ryan "Bench Monster" Kennelly MOVIE is now online

## Seanzilla HCPL

You can now watch the entire 90 minute Ryan "BenchMonster" Kennelly movie, The Road to the Arnold, online by logging on to 
http://www.hardcorepowerlifting.com

We're now offering this complete film online, in high resolution streaming video, for the super pay-per-view price of only $2.99 !

Log on to Hardcore Powerlifting.com and watch the free preview clip, read what the critics are saying and check out some cool photos. Ryan's also getting royalties for the pay-per-view so this is also our way of showing $ support to the athletes (in addition to putting on our pro lifting competitions.)


Mike Lambert of Powerlifting USA writes "Ryan BenchMonster Kennelly has earned his stripes as one of the most successful big benchers in history, underscored by his third Arnold Classic victory. This Hardcorepowerlifting.com production is a documentary of the path Ryan took to victory #2 at the '05 Arnold, but there is nothing dry about his 1.5 hour presentation, with its awe-inspiring graphics and slicing edge soundtrack. Presented by House of Pain, there is in-your-face coverage of both workouts and contest performances. What emerges immediately and flows throughout the DVD is the astonishing explosiveness that characterizes a Ryan Kennelly benchpress. He literally throws weight up in the air, most particularly on the final rep of a set, and he cranks out some amazing board press performances in training, making it look almost easy.There are several unique features of Ryan's benching that are illustrated...mindblowing floor presses with huge amounts of chains, for example. An intriguing feature of the DVD is the recorded background patter of training partners and Ryan himself, during training sessions, interacting with other great benchers, and at the Arnold itself...sometimes hilarious, sometimes shocking, and everything in between. There's historic footage of that first 800 lb. bench and his first 900, huge raw lifts, and astonishing rep sets...(how about 400x20.) The other thing that jumps out at you is what a massively stuck together human bein' Ryan is...physically, he is a goliath of muscularity. Check out what he puts in the Kennelly Shake , see how ripped he was after winning the Arnold, you won't believe the bloody towel , it's all here - a docu-drama in out-of-the-ordinary detail. Mike Lambert, Editor-In-Chief, Powerlifting USA magazine, Page 8, April, 2006
Gus Rethwisch, Worlds Strongest Man competitor, actor who played "Buzzsaw" in Arnold Schwarzenegger's The Running Man and famous powerlifter and powerlifting promoter says "Hes the strongest bencher in the world. Ryan has done 645 raw. Ive seen Ted Arcidi, Ken Lain, Jeff Maddy, Anthony Clark, Bill Kazmaier, Mike MacDonald, Rick Weil, Pacifico, Kiu Tuita and James Henderson. Hes the most impressive 700 pound bencher Ive seen. - Gus Rethwisch, Powerlifting USA, 2000
Ryan Kennelly is likely the most successful big bencher of all time....he has been 700 plus in competition much more often than anyone else, and his performance record in the biggest of bench contests has been consistently productive. In this rarified atmosphere of New Age benching, he is just as smart a lifter as he is strong a lifter. Mike Lambert, Editor-In-Cheif, Powerlifting USA magazine, March, 2005
Ryans track record speaks for itself. After this venture he is by far the most prolific 700 bencher in history, with 41 official 700 plus lifts on the record Hes also done over 800 ten times in competition as well as being the 2nd and by far the lightest man to do over 900. Will Kennelly be able to return next year and emerge once again the undisputed champ? For now I can say with no hesitation that Ryan Kennelly is The MAN. To be the man you have to first MEET THE MAN - then BEAT THE MAN. - Herb Glossbrenner, Powerlifting USA magazine, 2005, commenting on BenchMonsters 2nd Arnold Classic victory. (For the record, Kennelly did go on to prove that he was the man by winning the Arnold Classic for a 3rd time the following year.)

On a side note, Ryan Kennelly put on a little show himself. For those of you who dont know who Ryan is, hes one serious monster. He wanted one of our The Cage t-shirts and Sgt. Rock told him he had to win one by getting on the bench and doing 315 for 30 reps. So what did he do? He hit 40 f**king reps at 315. All this after benching over 800. Gotta give that brother props. When it comes to benching, hes an animal. - Written by Universal Nutrition and published on their official AnimalPak.com website.

I had one final attempt at the benchpress that day and the crowd knew what I was going for. The loaders piled on iron plate after iron plate, the stage was set, and the roar of the crowd built like a tidal wave careening onto the shoreline. I walked out onto the stage, almost in a trance, my eyes dilated and my pulse pounding in my ears. I set up on the bench and looked at the bar on the rack above me. The spotters handed the weight off to me, my hands squeezed the knurling, and I began the descent downwards, feeling the insane load dropping to my chest. The bar paused and I fully came to realize just how heavy this burden was. I could no longer hear the crowd and the world around me seemed to simply drift. Press the judge commanded and every fiber in my body pushed against that weight. The bar came off my chest like a rocket, my muscles coursing with burning flames. My triceps and shoulders fired on all cylinders, forcing my arms to lockout and the lift was mine I HAD JUST BENCHPRESSED 800.5 POUNDS What was formerly thought of as impossible, had just been done. - Excerpt from The Kennelly Method. 
Check out this movie 24/7 online, for only $2.99, at www.hardcorepowerlifting.com !

----------

